# What is the most badass little kid scaring CAM for a 400ci?



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Need a CAM for my project.. I want the most badass lopey son of a bitch put on this earth.. It will be my DD for a while, but it isn't that big of a deal.. I just want something that sounds real nice and has alot of punch behind it.. Not looking to pay too much though.. :cheers

Something like this.. YouTube - Car at idle with UD solid cam.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you changing the pistons and converter to work with a lumpy cam too ? A cam that sounds like that needs a stall converter to idle at a higher rpm and the pistons may need to be changed to lower the compression to avoid detonation.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

It all depends on your needs of the car. Does this car have a future as a track only car? I assume you are wanting to know about off the shelf options not people's customs grinds or regrinds? What is your desired power band? You really need to sit down and figure out were most of the car's time is going to be spent, and the other mods you will have before you can even start looking at duration, overlap, lift or rocker ratios. Do you have the budget to support a huge cam? (rockers, springs, etc.)

If I were you I'd just call a company that sells alot of off the shelf cams, and have them decide.


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

It will be a street car.. Probably will never see the track more than once.. I want 450-500hp flywheel if possible. Already has headers, and that's about it. What else can I do to generate power? I am pulling the engine to get it cleaned, so I will be able to do stuff when it is out. 

Also, this sounds nice.. What all do I need besides the cam itself?
YouTube - 69 Olds 442 with 455 / Crower Beast Cam 304H


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

i just bought a crane cam that has a lift 0f .480 the rpm is 3000-6000 it cost me 139.00 came with the lifters too


----------

